
Applied Category Theory - adamnemecek
https://github.com/statebox/awesome-applied-category-theory
======
ngcc_hk
always better to have at least one intro essay what is it and what its main
use case

~~~
antonvs
There arguably is no main use case for category theory, although you could
talk about its initial roots in fields like algebraic geometry and topology.

But the bottom line is that it's an incredibly general system which has
meaningful connections to all sorts of other systems in math, computation,
logic, and more.

As for an intro essay, to a large extent a resource like this one is intended
for people who already know they're interested in the subject. If you're not
currently part of the target audience and you'd like to learn more, a brief
search will turn up a plethora of resources.

